# does academic background matter??



## Drufur (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My plan is to get into an MFA program in screenwriting but I'm concerned that I might not have a shot since I don't have a film school background. I have a BA in philosophy and an MA in psychology, and I want to pursue screenwriting because writing is everything to me but I'm afraid that I'm an outsider. Anyone got any thoughts??

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Grunge (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm not too sure on their qualifications...but, for a master's of fine arts screenwriting program, I'm fairly sure that they would "like" to see a degree in English. But, then again, take a shot. Make sure the writing sample you send in is of high quality.


----------



## anaos (Apr 7, 2012)

Apply as soon as possible, get experience as soon as possible.


----------



## Drufur (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

@anaos: by experience, do you mean screenwriting experience or, like, working on a film??


----------



## Che Gray (Apr 8, 2012)

@drufur don't worry about what your academic background is, I think you get more leverage for going to a good school (top 30) then what you actually studied when you're there. Anyway the MOST important things and the things that will make or break your acceptance is your scripts and you personal statement. So if I were you I would just start writing and don't stop until you get into the school of you choice. Also if you think what you write is pretty good I'd enter them into some film festivals (I've gotten a couple of honorable mentions from submitting my feature length script) I'm leaving undergrad this may though so it's not like you have to have a ridiculous amount of experience to be considered. Potential is more important. Good Luck!


----------



## dmtr (Apr 8, 2012)

School and major have very little weight. Writing portfolio, personal statement and resume are most important.


----------



## mardad (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree. School and major are of small use to a film school in determining admission, outside of showing you can work. Offhand I can't imagine a better combo for a writer than Phil. and Psych.


----------



## Drufur (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reasurrance.

I'm looking for writing classes near me so that I can learn any technical stuff about the craft. Does anyone know any good writing classes, perhaps online?

Thanks!


----------



## mardad (Apr 8, 2012)

Buy a copy of The Writer's Compass by Guy Gallo. You'll find it very useful as well as brief.


----------



## etermpapers5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Academic is most important as i say that its a first root of your career,academic back ground matters in every step of your life.Never think this again that its matter or not.


----------

